# Just Bought Lightcraft Workshop's Trapezist mini jib, need a tripod and head!



## rmblack (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got it with the early bird special, and I don't have a tripod or fluid head for using it. My current tripod has a Markins Q3t on it, and I don't think that would be appropriate for a crane. So time to get a new head and tripod. 

link - http://lightcraftworkshop.com/trapezist.html?ref=Cheesycam

I need to keep this under $200, and I'm pretty much set on the 717AH for a fluid head http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HNS6S0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JD14OD11FZKR.

So what should I get for sticks? Gotta be somewhat light and portable, and the only thing I know of that comes close under $200 are some of the Samson / Quickset tripods.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 13, 2012)

You need to be careful with the construction material, particularly of the plate and clamps etc.

They are using a manfrotto head and sticks, something like a 503 would probably be required to support the weight of the crane and leave you with camera lens and ancillaries capacity.

You could mount such a head on cheaper legs, like the 055 series, which are good for up to 8KG depending on the model you pick.

You would probably need to shop around, or perhaps even used.

I'd rather buy something at say $300 that won't fail than something at $200 that will get wrecked and perhaps even wreck your camera along the way.


----------

